# Which to enter?



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

which one should i enter for the comp this week

*A*









*B*









*C*


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Definitely B.


Love the color and the hazy effect. Good work Steph.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yes i would go with B as well Good work


----------

